# OMG!! Another Showing Offer!!! WOOT!!



## PixelRabbit (Aug 29, 2014)

OMG OMG OMG !!!!  

Yesterday I put in an application to be a guest artist at the Southampton Art Gallery, this gallery is fantastic and was at the top of my list to get into.  I just got an email back saying they love my work and offered me the choice between October of next year and August of 2016 (which is about the best possible month to be in there).  It's a ways out but OMG YAYYYYYYYYY!!!!


----------



## waday (Aug 29, 2014)

Congratulations! That's great!


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 29, 2014)

Congratulations !!


----------



## ronlane (Aug 29, 2014)

wooohooo, see I told you $14K a piece wasn't too much


----------



## tirediron (Aug 29, 2014)

Well done!!!!!


----------



## PixelRabbit (Aug 29, 2014)

lol Ron 
Thanks all! 
I'm pretty much beside myself! Yay!


----------



## annamaria (Aug 29, 2014)

Wow!! That's great.  Congrats.


----------



## pjaye (Aug 29, 2014)

Congrats!!!!!! :cheer::cheer::cheer:


----------



## Warhorse (Aug 29, 2014)

:thumbup:

Congrats!


----------



## Ron Evers (Aug 29, 2014)

Way to go Judi.


----------



## Msteelio91 (Aug 29, 2014)

Congrats!!


----------



## lambertpix (Aug 29, 2014)

Good for you!


----------



## Scatterbrained (Aug 29, 2014)

WOOT!


----------



## rexbobcat (Aug 29, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## get_armbarred (Aug 29, 2014)

Awesome.


----------



## mmaria (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## Rudipides (Aug 29, 2014)

Congratulations!!  

What will you be doing as a guest artist?  Showing your photography, instructing, or taking courses?


----------



## JustJazzie (Aug 29, 2014)

That's incredible news! Congratulations!!


----------



## PixelRabbit (Aug 29, 2014)

Thanks all! I'm still grinning like a fool 

Rudipides, I will be showing my Fine Art in Motion work, here is a link to the current showing set.
https://www.flickr.com/photos/judi_smelko/sets/72157644050870383/


----------



## Tiller (Aug 29, 2014)

I guess this means you're kind of a big deal now 

Way to go! These are the moments you live for. Having the stupid grin on your face all day long is when you really know it's good. Congrats! :cheers:


----------



## Ysarex (Aug 29, 2014)

Congrats! Very exciting.

Joe


----------



## LarryLomona (Aug 29, 2014)

Awesome, Congrats Judi


----------



## baturn (Aug 29, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## PixelRabbit (Aug 30, 2014)

Thanks so much all!

Ha Tiller, not sure about me being a big deal but I definitely have an awesome opportunity!
You are right about the good moments in life though!  Still quite pleased this morning


----------



## PropilotBW (Aug 30, 2014)

Congrats!!


----------



## Raj_55555 (Aug 30, 2014)

Wow!! Congratulations Judi, and you can keep the grin, you deserve it.  so very happy for you! :sillysmi:


----------



## Dagwood56 (Aug 30, 2014)

Congrats Judi! So happy for you. :cheers:


----------



## Derrel (Aug 30, 2014)

Good for you, Judi! I hope you had _your people_ tell _their people_ that you were very happy for the opportunity! ;-)


----------



## mishele (Aug 30, 2014)

I'm not surprised! You're amazing, gurl!! :thumbup:


----------



## paigew (Aug 30, 2014)

Yay!!! Awesome! Congrats


----------



## keyseddie (Aug 30, 2014)

It's good to be Queen, little bunny.:thumbup:


----------



## PixelRabbit (Aug 30, 2014)

Thanks all!!

Derrel, oh I totally need my own people, it would be much easier to keep the ducks from mingling! lol!


----------



## pthrift (Aug 30, 2014)

Nicely done-

Congrats! 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4; probably while slacking off at work


----------



## PixelRabbit (Aug 30, 2014)

Thanks Pthrift


----------



## kdthomas (Sep 3, 2014)

Good for you! Congratulations :thumbup:


----------



## snerd (Sep 4, 2014)

How do I miss the good threads?! Congrats! You must be impressing some folks up that way!!!


----------



## Vince.1551 (Sep 4, 2014)

Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PixelRabbit (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks all!

Snerd, there is something to be said for just doing it and getting your work out there and seeing what happens!!


----------



## pgriz (Sep 4, 2014)

Congrats!  And I hope you had the presence of mind to do a selfie when you had that grin...


----------



## PixelRabbit (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks Paul and no I did not take a selfie of me lookin' goofy  lol


----------



## CameraClicker (Sep 4, 2014)

Awesome!  Congratulations!


----------

